# Hello :)



## babyfroggy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello everyone! I'm new to the amazing world of mantids. So far I have congo greens, creobroter gemmatus nymphs, and 2 popa spurca L2's (I think?) they've molted twice so far. I like the larger more colorful mantises. I'm also interested in stick insects, they're very cool.

I'm a stay at home mom so I have time for all the animals I have, but at the same time very busy  My daughter is very active and follows me everywhere, and is very curious about all the animals. I have lots of different types of frogs, and a whole tank of tads waiting to become froggies.

It's very exciting watching animals go through their different phases of life.

I hope to make some new friends on here and maybe eventually trade or do mantis business


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 18, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome,I see your off and running.

your list is a nice start!

I like the larger species myself, good luck


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome to our little house!


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome! My son is the same way. Loves to look and name and observe when they molt. He loves the cycle of life stuff.


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice to have you. Welcome.

-Kevin


----------



## novaz (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome

sounds like a nice collection already

you will like it here

Royz


----------



## Jesskb (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, glad to have you here.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 18, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## Derek (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello &amp; welcome.


----------

